# Tips & advice



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I've been here a few weeks now & have sought much advice & recommendations! I have advance from a gaggia baby & iberitial mc2, to a sage barrister express & now to a Bezzera Strega with a newly purchased Mazzer mini Electronic grinder.

I'm using a naked portafilter.

Just dialled the grinder in with the machine & am now sipping some of the finest coffee I've ever had!

Compliments to Winchester coffee roasters on the lovely batch of 'Sumatra' single origin dark roast.

Now... I've only had this set up for 2 hours and I'm certain I can get more out of it! Any tips / pointers / advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks guys

Tom


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like a nice setup.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

grundypie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been here a few weeks now & have sought much advice & recommendations! I have advance from a gaggia baby & iberitial mc2, to a sage *barrister express* & now to a Bezzera Strega


A "barrister express" (sic) will only give you legal advice. Sorry couldn't resist!

That is some serious bout of upgradeitis you've had there! Looks fantastic!

Can't give you any tips really as I don't know the machine but it certainly looks the bizzo.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lever folklore - grind fine and tamp light. Play around with infusion times depending on dose weight.


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

Hotmetal.... I was up early collecting the new grinder! Heads still foggy... Even after multiple coffee's!

A bad bout of upgradeitis but I think Ive satisfied it now... At least for the foreseeable!

For those who don't know- the Strega is a pump / lever hybrid machine. You pull the pump, fill the group with water then, when released the pump cuts out & the lever action pulls the shot.

The systematic kid- great advice. I'll be fiddling some more! I've been tamping as hard as my previous machine so no doubt this will make a difference. Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a few tips;

1. If you're happy with the current coffee stick with the technique for a while

2. Change 1 variable at a time and record the results (as well as the starting point)

It's much easier to go back to a known 'good' setting than trying to guess where you started from

3. Cut up the credit card or you will be tempted to upgrade unnecessarily


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up, I was interested in the Strega but due to it being a hybrid machine i'd have wanted to try one first before buying. was a cracking deal you got.

Must be near the fastest upgraditis on here yet.


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

Cheers Glenn! The MRS has already taken care of #3! No surprise there!

Glasgow- I did have my doubts but the gentleman I purchase from was exactly that & gave the the low down before I purchased. I can honestly say I'm 100% impressed with it!

A great price on the Strega - £650

The mazzer mini E I picked up almost new for £250 thanks to 'the Grand Howl' coffee shop in Hackney.

I will note though - my progression has taken place over a 2 year period! However much I would love the title of the 'fastest upgrader ever ' I don't think I'm eligible!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

A couple of good bargains there fella. Glad you're enjoying the coffee.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Very nice set up. How is the Strega? You got such a good price for that.

I'd be surprised if anyone could rival my rate of upgraditis!!!


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

alexferdi said:


> Very nice set up. How is the Strega? You got such a good price for that.
> 
> I'd be surprised if anyone could rival my rate of upgraditis!!!


The Strega is top notch! Well worth the upgrade!


----------

